# The Study - It is a silly place, can I (or you) make it go away



## Xue Sheng

Is it possible to block the study from my view when I log and hit new posts? And if it is possible will that have any effect on viewing any other parts of MT.

Frankly I'd rather not go to the study. It is a silly place. But if I see it sooner or later I read it and then before I know it I am posting and then I find myself thinking lwhat the hell am I doing here, its a silly place and all it is going to do is annoy me which brings me right back to I'd rather not go to the study. It is a silly place.


----------



## Sukerkin

You are not alone in thinking this way, my friend .  

It is like some femme fatale who lures you in with promises of topical and intelligent debate and then ... :lol:.  Many times I have resolved not to get involved in political/religious/economic/historical matters in the Study and many times have I fallen from my virtue :O.


----------



## Flying Crane

I read a few things in there once in a while, but I rarely post.  Because yes, it is a silly place.  All to often, I believe it is a stupid place.  At the very least, it seems to bring out the worst in people.

I would not be saddened if it went away.


----------



## CuongNhuka

If you send Bob a PM he can ban you from the sections you cann't stand until you decide you want back. The posts in that section wont show up if you do a search of the site, but will still appear (but blocked) if you go through the home page. 

There's a reason my presence hasn't been seen in the study in a while.


----------



## arnisador

Flying Crane said:


> I would not be saddened if it went away.



One of the reasons it's here is because its existence keeps some of those same posts from being made in General Martial Arts etc. Don't think they'd just disappear from the site.


----------



## Flying Crane

arnisador said:


> One of the reasons it's here is because its existence keeps some of those same posts from being made in General Martial Arts etc. Don't think they'd just disappear from the site.


 
politics and religion and current events?  That would work its way into a discussion on the merits of long-distance video learning in Gracie Jujitsu?


----------



## Tez3

Sukerkin said:


> You are not alone in thinking this way, my friend .
> 
> It is like some *femme fatale* who lures you in with promises of topical and intelligent debate and then ... :lol:. Many times I have resolved not to get involved in political/religious/economic/historical matters in the Study and many times have I fallen from my virtue :O.


 
Thats probably why it doesn't bother me lol! it's just a place to amuse myself, nothing more. I find a couple of the MA ones more annoying tbh. If you take it seriously it will probably annoy you but really it's just a place to 'discuss' tongue in cheek.


----------



## CuongNhuka

arnisador said:


> One of the reasons it's here is because its existence keeps some of those same posts from being made in General Martial Arts etc. Don't think they'd just disappear from the site.


 
Is there something stopping Bob from deleting posts and unmembering members?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

PM me and I can remove your access to the Study and it's subsections.
It won't effect other aspects of the site.
Just don't change your minds weekly. lol 



The Study, Lockerroom, etc all serve to 'catch' the stuff that would get mixed into other areas.  Our experience is that most people who want to discuss 'X', (say kenpo) don't want to read the latest political rant, so we compartmentalize things.

If we didn't, we'd have a lot more 'chatter' spread out and less 'meat' where it counts.


We try to not delete or remove people when possible.  


I'm hoping that the new version of vB will allow for an easy way to "opt in" and "opt out" so people can come and go as they wish a bit smoother.  In the mean time, if you want Study access removed, PM me and I'll take care of it ASAP.


----------



## blackxpress

I agree it's a silly place.  Unfortunately, just about every discussion forum on the internet has its own version of The Study.  I only know of one site that doesn't and that's the Fender Discussion Page.  That site has a strict policy against hot button issues and the site owner and mods are all very serious when it comes to enforcement.  Post a thread on politics or religion and it will almost immediately be deleted.  Hijack a thread in that direction and the thread will be almost immediately locked.  If you break the rules more than once or twice your privileges will be suspended.  Do it again after you get reinstated and it's cya later time.  Sounds harsh I know but that is one of the most civil discussion forums in all of cyberspace.


----------



## Tez3

CuongNhuka said:


> Is there something stopping Bob from deleting posts and unmembering members?


 

Are you sure you want to be unmembered? it sounds very painful!

Iain Abernethy's site has nothing like the Study either, it's all just martial arts, no arguing either or Iain comes round and thumps you...only joking.. I think! But I'm always careful, he doesn't live that far from me!


----------



## CuongNhuka

Tez3 said:


> Are you sure you want to be unmembered? it sounds very painful!
> 
> Iain Abernethy's site has nothing like the Study either, it's all just martial arts, no arguing either or Iain comes round and thumps you...only joking.. I think! But I'm always careful, he doesn't live that far from me!


 
You know very well what I mean Tez.


----------



## harlan

As another once commented on my participation in forums, 'You just can't help yourself, can you?' :uhyeah:



Sukerkin said:


> You are not alone in thinking this way, my friend .
> 
> It is like some femme fatale who lures you in with promises of topical and intelligent debate and then ... :lol:. Many times I have resolved not to get involved in political/religious/economic/historical matters in the Study and many times have I fallen from my virtue :O.


----------



## Tez3

harlan said:


> As another once commented on my participation in forums, 'You just can't help yourself, can you?' :uhyeah:


 
me too? well, no, not really lol! I have the mind of a squaddie....must give it back one day.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> PM me and I can remove your access to the Study and it's subsections.
> It won't effect other aspects of the site.
> Just don't change your minds weekly. lol
> 
> 
> 
> The Study, Lockerroom, etc all serve to 'catch' the stuff that would get mixed into other areas. Our experience is that most people who want to discuss 'X', (say kenpo) don't want to read the latest political rant, so we compartmentalize things.
> 
> If we didn't, we'd have a lot more 'chatter' spread out and less 'meat' where it counts.
> 
> 
> We try to not delete or remove people when possible.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the new version of vB will allow for an easy way to "opt in" and "opt out" so people can come and go as they wish a bit smoother. In the mean time, if you want Study access removed, PM me and I'll take care of it ASAP.


 
Although I will miss the shouting... I was rather fond of the shouting...the deed has been done.... a PM has been sent

Thank You :asian:


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> Although I will miss the shouting... I was rather fond of the shouting...the deed has been done.... a PM has been sent
> 
> Thank You :asian:



You can always give us one of those excellent Xue Sheng RANTS


----------



## celtic_crippler

I love a good debate or philosophical discussion. I would get bored not to mention never expand my opinions if everyone agreed with me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

celtic_crippler said:


> I love a good debate or philosophical discussion.


 
So do I, sadly I don't often see that in the study and it gets predictable, particularly the political bits. And it is not just the posting in the study there are other unavoidable annoyances that come with the study as well and when I decide that getting banned form MT is the way I want to go I will reactivate my study access and blurt it out for all to read&#8230; it will be my last post... but it would at least make things more clear 



celtic_crippler said:


> I would get bored not to mention never expand my opinions if everyone agreed with me.


 
As hard as this may be to believe, and lord knows I still have trouble believing it... there is a life outside of MT you know


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Xue Sheng said:


> So do I, sadly I don't often see that in the study and it gets predictable, particularly the political bits. And it is not just the posting in the study there are other unavoidable annoyances that come with the study as well and when I decide that getting banned form MT is the way I want to go I will reactivate my study access and blurt it out for all to read&#8230; it will be my last post... but it would at least make things more clear
> 
> 
> 
> As hard as this may be to believe, and lord knows I still have trouble believing it... there is a life outside of MT you know


No there isn't.  I'm hardwired in ya know.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> No there isn't. I'm hardwired in ya know.


 
:asian: sorry :asian: sorry.... please forgive my transgression... :asian: sorry :asian:


----------



## celtic_crippler

Xue Sheng said:


> As hard as this may be to believe, and lord knows I still have trouble believing it... there is a life outside of MT you know


 
Yeah...but what else would I do during work hours?


----------



## Xue Sheng

celtic_crippler said:


> Yeah...but what else would I do during work hours?


 
You got me on that one


----------



## Xue Sheng

And

The study is gone 

Thank you Bob :highfive:

YOU ROCK!!! :headbangin:


----------



## Tez3

MT is my bribe to do all the housework etc. Do the ironing, spend a bit of time on MT, then do the cleaning, spend a bit of time on MT etc etc! I hate and detest housework, I should have been born rich and had servants though I would have cleaned things up first as I wouldn't have wanted them to think I was messy and untidy! I work shifts and the last thing you want to do after 12 hours at work is to do the housework however when you are a Scorpio female of a certain age like me arguing is just the thing you need lol!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Of late MT is my filler whilst things computer run and to fill up the times I would be going for a walk if I were not on these stupid crutches. 

After the crutches go away who knows... maybe... once again.... I will to for awhile....


----------



## Tez3

You could come up with a fighting crutches kata?


----------



## CuongNhuka

I'm surprised he hasn't already. I know I sure would.


----------



## Sukerkin

blackxpress said:


> I agree it's a silly place. Unfortunately, just about every discussion forum on the internet has its own version of The Study. I only know of one site that doesn't and that's the Fender Discussion Page. That site has a strict policy against hot button issues and the site owner and mods are all very serious when it comes to enforcement. Post a thread on politics or religion and it will almost immediately be deleted. Hijack a thread in that direction and the thread will be almost immediately locked. If you break the rules more than once or twice your privileges will be suspended. Do it again after you get reinstated and it's cya later time. Sounds harsh I know but that is one of the most civil discussion forums in all of cyberspace.


 

Exactly the way I used to run the forum I was Senior Admin at :tup:. AWB I used to call it: Advised; Warned; Banned.

As you noted with the Fender site, it was a very civil place indeed; for, as we have noted several times here, peoples manners improve greatly when there are consequences.


----------



## Tez3

Everyone should have a bit of silliness, the Study is fine because we all have different views about life, the universe and everything, I find it a bit harder to forgive when people however are scornful/rude on the MA sections. We may have different arts but we should have more in common than not when discussing MA yet some of the arguments can be ferocious.


----------



## Archangel M

I wonder, and Bob can probably tell us, what section of the site draws the most traffic? 

While some probably think that if the Study closed down then magically everybody would start posting and coming back to the site to discuss the proper way to do a wristlock; I think you run the risk of killing a lot of traffic and a section of the forum that may draw in members that came for the Study but stayed and posted useful stuff in the other forums.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Archangel M said:


> I wonder, and Bob can probably tell us, what section of the site draws the most traffic?
> 
> While some probably think that if the Study closed down then magically everybody would start posting and coming back to the site to discuss the proper way to do a wristlock; I think you run the risk of killing a lot of traffic and a section of the forum that may draw in members that came for the Study but stayed and posted useful stuff in the other forums.


 
Frankly it probably gets the most traffic and I couldn't careless if it goes on forever, I just don't want to have the option to see it anymore. Sometimes it is interesting (in the way a train wreck is interesting) and I get tempted to post and then I end up wondering why I started posting there at all so... I wanted it to go away for me... if you like it, by all means enjoy it... I wasn't, I think it is silly and I don't want to go there anymore


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tez3 said:


> You could come up with a fighting crutches kata?


 



CuongNhuka said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't already. I know I sure would.


 
Crutchfu :EG: With a bit of work I can get it to move like a dao :EG:


----------



## Flea

Well, there are some videos out there for wheelchair fu.  I think it's fabulous.


----------



## Carol

Flea said:


> Well, there are some videos out there for wheelchair fu.  I think it's fabulous.



You might like this as well, Flea.

Jujutsu-based self-defense taught by a paraplegic.  He's part of a non-profit org in Arlington, MA that offers MA instruction (usually for free) with a specific outreach to at-risk members of the population


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Most active forums 2009 (top 15)
*posts*
General Martial Arts Talk 		14388
The Study 		13734
Tae-Kwon-Do 		11956
US Political Discussion and Debate 		11840
Game Room 		6813
The Locker Room 		5456
Wing Chun 		5334
General Self Defense 		5215
Kenpo / Kempo - General 		3502
Meet & Greet 		3183
MMA 		2065
The Urusai Bar & Grill 		1857
Health Tips for the Martial Artist 		1739
The Firing Range (Firearms) 		1623
The Rec Room (Sports and Entertainment) 		1561

*topics*
General Martial Arts Talk 		628
Tae-Kwon-Do 		592
The Study 		549
US Political Discussion and Debate 		440
MMA 		422
FMA From Around the Web 		413
The Locker Room 		372
Wing Chun 		273
Meet & Greet 		211
The Comedy Cafe 		179
General Self Defense 		165
The Urusai Bar & Grill 		163
Kenpo / Kempo - General 		148
The Rec Room (Sports and Entertainment) 		142
Health Tips for the Martial Artist 		126


----------



## CuongNhuka

Archangel M said:


> While some probably think that if the Study closed down then magically everybody would start posting and coming back to the site to discuss the proper way to do a wristlock; I think you run the risk of killing a lot of traffic and a section of the forum that may draw in members that came for the Study but stayed and posted useful stuff in the other forums.


 
Since Bob has already posted the stats: I think it says something about this forum or the people posting on it that there is more posting in the off topic area then there is in the on topic area.


----------



## MJS

We try to offer a little something for everyone.  We have areas for pretty much every art out there, we have some perks for supporting members, we have 'unofficial' chat threads and we have non martial arts related areas such as the study.  I've noticed some people who have rank in X art, but spend 98% of heir time in the study and the other 2% in the art areas.  Thats fine, IMO, as posting is posting.  

The study is not for everyone, thats for sure.


----------



## CuongNhuka

If 98% of your posting is in the Off Topic areas, you might as well un-join the forum, and find a forum that isn't themed. Posting only in the off topic areas just means you have nothing to say in the actual posting areas and should find a new forum.


----------



## arnisador

It may also mean you're posted-out on "What's the most dangerous martial art?", "Are ninjas able to make themselves invisible?", "What type of socks do you wear to train in?", etc., but have made acquaintances here nonetheless.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Then you turn to lurking and PMing people. Otherwise you might as well leave.


----------



## jks9199

CuongNhuka said:


> Then you turn to lurking and PMing people. Otherwise you might as well leave.


I'm glad you're so cavalier about who can stay around here...

Personally, I think every member has something to contribute, whether solely in The Study or in the various martial arts area.  After all, one of the common aspects of the martial arts is balancing the different facets of your life...

But, hey, you might impress me a bit more if you maybe ponied up the few bucks to be a Supporting Member...


----------



## MJS

CuongNhuka said:


> If 98% of your posting is in the Off Topic areas, you might as well un-join the forum, and find a forum that isn't themed. Posting only in the off topic areas just means you have nothing to say in the actual posting areas and should find a new forum.


 
I wouldn't necessarily say the study is off topic.  Topics are discussed there.  I would call things like the game threads, ie: the last person thread, the unofficial chat or off topic areas.  

This forum is mainly, IMO, a martial arts discussion forum, hence the name MartialTalk.  We do though, offer an area like the study, so that non MA topics can be discussed.


----------



## Xinglu

I like the Study.  It is... an interesting diversion from the standard talk.  I like to discourse and debate on a wide variety of topics and the study offers that.


----------



## chaos1551

CuongNhuka said:


> If 98% of your posting is in the Off Topic areas, you might as well un-join the forum, and find a forum that isn't themed. Posting only in the off topic areas just means you have nothing to say in the actual posting areas and should find a new forum.


 
But I like you guys!  I'd rather post off-topic with MA folks than on-topic with other things I happen to be interested in.


----------



## Blade96

celtic_crippler said:


> I love a good debate or philosophical discussion. I would get bored not to mention never expand my opinions if everyone agreed with me.


 
This. 

I love the study! I also find its a great way to get to know people, outisde of the MA. In addition to what ma they study, and so on, I also learn more about them, what their beliefs are on world events for example. or what movies they like. 

I'm also philosophical and a politics junkie.  So I love debates.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I no longer see the study and I am still rather happy about it.

Although if others like it and it works for Bob and the gang at MT that is great.

As for me I am glad Bob made it go away for me 

Thanks again Bob


----------



## Xue Sheng

Nope I was right the first time

&#8220;On second thought, let's not go to study. It is a silly place &#8220;

And although it likely gets the most traffic on MT I still feel it has no place on a Martial Arts Website&#8230;but then it is not my site

And Bob you need do nothing I am not asking you to block it for me again

EDIT

You know I had Bob block the study for me awhile back because I felt it was a silly place that basically allowed many who were clueless to argue about things they know nothing about. Not all there were clueless however, some were and are actually rather well informed but logic, truth and facts don&#8217;t play well to the clueless that what to argue about things they know little about so they yell louder. And Bob did block it for me and MT was ok again for a bit, not as good as it use to be, but ok.

But after a time I began to think that maybe I was wrong and way to judgmental so I asked Bob to unblock it for me&#8230; and he did

So I went back to the study and started looking around a bit and things were not so bad&#8230; but then I started looking around more and getting into a few discussions and to be honest they were not bad&#8230; but then it happened&#8230; the same clueless POV that just wanted to argue about things they know little about (and no tez I am most certainly not talking about you and that is the truth)


It is time for me to take another vacation from MT

Later all


----------



## Flying Crane

I just stay away from it.  I don't have it blocked, I can see what's going on over there and that gives me a certain insight about people.  But I don't get involved.


----------



## Tez3

Xue, I'm sure you weren't getting at me but I'm puzzled to how you think things out to be honest and if I'm even more honest it worries me a bit. 

Some subjects there will be no logic about, they are always going to be emotive and you are never going to get a logical philosophical discussion. Things like abortion come to mind, there's never going to be a discussion on that subject that isn't going to be led by emotions. There's other tricky ones too.

You have to take what is read as what is meant. You also have to be able to see where the other person is coming from even if you don't sympathise. You also have to accept that a lot of the time people are explaining how they see things, or how they feel about things, there's no right or wrong in that, there's also no argument. Often there is no argument on the Study but a series of posts with people explaining themselves but others see it as an argument or take it personally. I feel people won't see where I'm coming from unless I explain myself but often that's taken as if I'm arguing with them and get a whole load of stuff back. I'm not mistaken in how I know feel though how I feel about something could be the wrong way of thinking about it.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Xue Sheng said:


> Is it possible to block the study from my view when I log and hit new posts? And if it is possible will that have any effect on viewing any other parts of MT.
> 
> Frankly I'd rather not go to the study. It is a silly place. But if I see it sooner or later I read it and then before I know it I am posting and then I find myself thinking lwhat the hell am I doing here, its a silly place and all it is going to do is annoy me which brings me right back to I'd rather not go to the study. It is a silly place.


 You simply need the self discipline not to click on the study.:mst:
Sean


----------



## Makalakumu

Touch Of Death said:


> You simply need the self discipline not to click on the study.:mst:
> Sean



Yeah, I don't have that down yet either...


----------



## oaktree

A dangerous place the study be I think.
Once were friends on discussion about martial arts turn to heated words in there.

Best to let it go and focus on something constructive.


----------



## Xue Sheng

And yet I can't stop myself from posting in things about China... I need help... possibly an intervention... or better yet another long working trip to the tree farm where there are no computers. But it is where the tree jumped me and sadly I was recently told they have a computer now so that will not help. Ahhh the Yukon thats it I need to go to the Yukon


----------



## Tez3

Xue Sheng said:


> And yet I can't stop myself from posting in things about China... I need help... possibly an intervention... or better yet another long working trip to the tree farm where there are no computers. But it is where the tree jumped me and sadly I was recently told they have a computer now so that will not help. Ahhh the Yukon thats it I need to go to the Yukon


 
Trust me you don't! there's another poster there that will drive you mad!

What you need is something in totally bad taste, used rude words and very odd pictures and will leave you shaken, shocked and stirred I recommmend this. 
http://www.arrse.co.uk/last50.php

Try
1. I present the insult generator
2. The Royal Wedding Honeymoon. This is truly in bad taste but somehow very funny but I might have to explain some bits to you.
3. the game to play in '08
4. the Joint Anglo-French brigade to be announced.

What can I say? the British Army has a very perverted sense of humour, read and you will so wish you were back here! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tez3 said:


> Trust me you don't! there's another poster there that will drive you mad!
> 
> What you need is something in totally bad taste, used rude words and very odd pictures and will leave you shaken, shocked and stirred I recommmend this.
> http://www.arrse.co.uk/last50.php
> 
> Try
> 1. I present the insult generator
> 2. The Royal Wedding Honeymoon. This is truly in bad taste but somehow very funny but I might have to explain some bits to you.
> 3. the game to play in '08
> 4. the Joint Anglo-French brigade to be announced.
> 
> What can I say? the British Army has a very perverted sense of humour, read and you will so wish you were back here! ROFLMAO!


 
I think most armies have a very perverted sense of humor as do most police and Auto mechanics. For the record I was an Auto mechanic, if it was not for a broken ankle just (2 days) before the agility I would be a police officer today and I am a Military (Navy) brat 

And thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Pick and choose how involved you'll get.  I backed out for a bit, toned down much of what I posted. My blood pressure's better now.


----------



## billc

I have to say thanks for the study.  I like discussion of political topics as well as martial arts topics and this cuts down on where I have to go to see it.  I find it interesting how many people who are probably not on my side of most issues are the first ones to want to silence discussion and debate of any kind.  The study is one option out of how many?  It is no different than the hatred of Fox news.  There are hundreds of cable stations and yet Fox news is the only one people want to get rid of.  They don't have to go there, there is no requirement that you have to go to the study before you talk about kenjutsu, kempo, or brazillian jujutsu.  If you don't like the topics on the study, why on earth would you want to get rid of it?  Go to all the other options on this site.  Thanks for the study, I think it is great.  Long live freedom of the press and free thought!


----------



## Tez3

billcihak said:


> I have to say thanks for the study. I like discussion of political topics as well as martial arts topics and this cuts down on where I have to go to see it.* I find it interesting how many people who are probably not on my side of most issues are the first ones to want to silence discussion and debate of any kind.* The study is one option out of how many? It is no different than the hatred of Fox news. There are hundreds of cable stations and yet Fox news is the only one people want to get rid of. They don't have to go there, there is no requirement that you have to go to the study before you talk about kenjutsu, kempo, or brazillian jujutsu. If you don't like the topics on the study, why on earth would you want to get rid of it? Go to all the other options on this site. Thanks for the study, I think it is great. Long live freedom of the press and free thought!


 

That's an extremely unfair statement as no one has tried to silence any discussions with you. They are disagreeing with you but no one has tried to stop you saying anything or stop any discussion.


----------



## Steve

billcihak said:


> I have to say thanks for the study. I like discussion of political topics as well as martial arts topics and this cuts down on where I have to go to see it. I find it interesting how many people who are probably not on my side of most issues are the first ones to want to silence discussion and debate of any kind. The study is one option out of how many? It is no different than the hatred of Fox news. There are hundreds of cable stations and yet Fox news is the only one people want to get rid of. They don't have to go there, there is no requirement that you have to go to the study before you talk about kenjutsu, kempo, or brazillian jujutsu. If you don't like the topics on the study, why on earth would you want to get rid of it? Go to all the other options on this site. Thanks for the study, I think it is great. Long live freedom of the press and free thought!


I think that you paint with a pretty broad brush and are a little too quick to judge.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I have a simple policy. Everyone is free to insert as many feet into their mouths as they like. I've been known to gnaw on a few of my own from time to time as well. As long as said gnawing is done in a reasonable manner, we're fine. Those being *******s, usually end up larted and larted again until they learn, leave or lock themselves out.  
But debate is usually welcome, as a single view would be rather boring.


_For those who aren't familiar with the term lart, its short for "Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool". _


----------



## Xue Sheng

billcihak said:


> I have to say thanks for the study. I like discussion of political topics as well as martial arts topics and this cuts down on where I have to go to see it. I find it interesting how many people who are probably not on my side of most issues are the first ones to want to silence discussion and debate of any kind. The study is one option out of how many? It is no different than the hatred of Fox news. There are hundreds of cable stations and yet Fox news is the only one people want to get rid of. They don't have to go there, there is no requirement that you have to go to the study before you talk about kenjutsu, kempo, or brazillian jujutsu. If you don't like the topics on the study, why on earth would you want to get rid of it? Go to all the other options on this site. Thanks for the study, I think it is great. Long live freedom of the press and free thought!


 
You might try reading the entire post before you post an accusation or insinuate I want to silence discussion or debate or that I am against freedom of the press. 

If you want a bully pulpit to complain about something might I suggest the study and the next time you accuse someone of trying to silence the press or wanting to suppress freedom of speah might I suggest you find someone that actually is&#8230; oh since I am not a member of congress might I suggest you read this



> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


 
Figure out what it actually means before you apply it to a webpage.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

oh yeah, that "Freedom of Speech" thing. Doesn't exist here. Anyone who thinks it does well, doesn't understand the USC.  Though if y'all would hurry up and elect me to the Senate it might.


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> oh yeah, that "Freedom of Speech" thing. Doesn't exist here. Anyone who thinks it does well, doesn't understand the USC.  Though if y'all would hurry up and elect me to the Senate it might.


Senate?  I thought you were interested in the Presidency!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Emperorcy.

You folks think I want to have to deal with Congress?  My first order would be to abolish them and put control of the states under their governors......saw something similar in a movie once.


----------



## billc

Tez3, They didn't say they want to silence me, they just want the Study shut down.  That makes sense.  Stevebjj, Some people on martialtalk.com don't like the study.  Instead of going to the Bjj forum or kempo forum and ignoring the Study, they want it taken down, does that really make sense?  Xue Sheng, I am sorry, did I mention you by name?  I wasn't even addressing you in particular let alone generally.  I looked at this paricular thread and I see that someone is calling for the Study to be shut down because they don't like it.  With all the other threads on this forum it is silly for people to request that one thread, that they do not even have to go to, that a lot of people obviously enjoy, because they like verbal sparring, should be shut down.  I did not mention any names, and I was responding to a post that someone put on a thread anyone could see.  Where am I wrong?  W.C.  Jay rockefeller, a sitting U.S. senator expressed his desire to try to get the FCC to get rid of Fox cable news and MSNBc.  He is a part of the government and he does want to censor free speech, that is also what net neurality is all about as well.  I know you cannot censor free speech, and I know this forum is not a free speech zone.  Again, I was simply responding to an open post.  Thanks.


----------



## billc

Sorry W.C.  I did not mean you I meant to address Xue and his comment about the first ammendment.  Sorry.


----------



## Tez3

billcihak said:


> Tez3, They didn't say they want to silence me, they just want the Study shut down. That makes sense. Stevebjj, Some people on martialtalk.com don't like the study. Instead of going to the Bjj forum or kempo forum and ignoring the Study, they want it taken down, does that really make sense? Xue Sheng, I am sorry, did I mention you by name? I wasn't even addressing you in particular let alone generally. I looked at this paricular thread and I see that someone is calling for the Study to be shut down because they don't like it. With all the other threads on this forum it is silly for people to request that one thread, that they do not even have to go to, that a lot of people obviously enjoy, because they like verbal sparring, should be shut down. I did not mention any names, and I was responding to a post that someone put on a thread anyone could see. Where am I wrong? W.C. Jay rockefeller, a sitting U.S. senator expressed his desire to try to get the FCC to get rid of Fox cable news and MSNBc. He is a part of the government and he does want to censor free speech, that is also what net neurality is all about as well. I know you cannot censor free speech, and I know this forum is not a free speech zone. Again, I was simply responding to an open post. Thanks.


 


 Nobody has said they want to shut the Study down at all, you need it to more carefully. there is an option on here where you can put people whose posts you don't want to read on 'ignore', XS was wondering if there was a similiar function where he could put the Study on ignore, for himself, no one else.
As long as you are polite, don't swear or attack other posters this is a free speech place, all you need is good manners


----------



## billc

Hey Tez3, your right, I focused on the tag line and that influenced my read of the rest of the post.  Sorry, I am corrected.  In the immortal words of Emily Lutella, "Never mind."
Thanks.


----------



## Blade96

Archangel M said:


> member that came for the Study but stayed and posted useful stuff in the other forums.



This is me 



MJS said:


> We try to offer a little something for everyone.



That, imo, is the best kind of forum to have. 

and i stayed because of also all the MA stuff i can post on , and I do, and (most of the time) the nice friendly people.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I just wanted to say that I am still not a big fan of the study but I was spending some time on another website and they have a section, ironically called the Religious Section, that makes the study look like an elementary school play..it was by far a much sillier place than the study has ever been here on MT.


----------



## Tez3

I think perhaps though these places do have a use, so many peole these days feel impotent both at work and home. People have to work horrible, mundane jobs, long hours, they worry about their homes, kids etc etc. No one seems to listen to them and they feel like small people. The internet forums, give them a voice, make them feel they are being heard and they can rant to their hearts content, they can put people down in a way that they can't at work, the boss yells at them they can't do anything but boy they'll show that poster from the other night a thing or two! Read it and weep! It's the land of 'I'm right and you're wrong'. A poster can be a big person on the internet even if he'/she is a shivering little mouse anywhere else. They can be the haughty know it all, or set themselves up to be a guru and have people follow their every word whereas in real life people would walk past them without even seeing them.

Perhaps after venting their spleen or putting the world to rights people are better tempered with their loved ones, who knows but it's really best to take everything with a pinch of salt. Have a rant yourself, try it, you know you want to


----------



## yorkshirelad

Tez3 said:


> I think perhaps though these places do have a use, so many peole these days feel impotent both at work and home. People have to work horrible, mundane jobs, long hours, they worry about their homes, kids etc etc. No one seems to listen to them and they feel like small people. The internet forums, give them a voice, make them feel they are being heard and they can rant to their hearts content, they can put people down in a way that they can't at work, the boss yells at them they can't do anything but boy they'll show that poster from the other night a thing or two! Read it and weep! It's the land of 'I'm right and you're wrong'. A poster can be a big person on the internet even if he'/she is a shivering little mouse anywhere else. They can be the haughty know it all, or set themselves up to be a guru and have people follow their every word whereas in real life people would walk past them without even seeing them.
> 
> Perhaps after venting their spleen or putting the world to rights people are better tempered with their loved ones, who knows but it's really best to take everything with a pinch of salt. Have a rant yourself, try it, you know you want to


 
Thanks for giving us a little insight into your life, and I want you to know that I'd never "just walk past [you] without even seein [you]".


----------



## Tez3

That's uncalled for.


----------



## Blade96

Tez3 said:


> That's uncalled for.



It is, rather uncalled for.

I posted on here about aspects of my life, including those about me and my brother. And the people here and on other forums i belong to have let me. which I really appreciate.  Thanks.  I think forums are a good venting place for people at times. maybe the person who hates their work and cant vent on facebook cause they might be fired and they need the money. I think people with problems can self soothe using forums. I use them for my depression, they help.  Tez was most likely not talking about her own life but using some random examples.


----------



## Tez3

Blade96 said:


> It is, rather uncalled for.
> 
> I posted on here about aspects of my life, including those about me and my brother. And the people here and on other forums i belong to have let me. which I really appreciate.  Thanks.  I think forums are a good venting place for people at times. maybe the person who hates their work and cant vent on facebook cause they might be fired and they need the money. I think people with problems can self soothe using forums. I use them for my depression, they help. Tez was most likely not talking about her own life but using some random examples.


 
I certainly wasn't talking about my own life, Yorkshirelad is just being insulting as is his wont when talking to me. 

I go on MT because I enjoy it here, if I feel I need to vent at anyone who has annoyed me I do. In my job we have bosses one can shout at if we think they are being arseholes lol. If you can't stand up for yourself don't do the job, simples.


----------



## MJS

Folks,

Stop with the personal shots.  Please refesh yourself with the forum rules that *you all agreed to when you joined the forum.*

That being said, keep the thread civil.  Use the ignore function if you don't wish to see another members posts.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ladies and gentleman&#8230;kindly stop it. It is stuff like this that makes me not such a great fan of the study.

The sight I am referring to shall remain nameless but here is what I am talking about that went on&#8230;in a religious section or directly related to that section

1. Religious Intolerance
2. Bigotry
3. Name calling
4. Vulgarity
5. Stalking - on the site in other areas and outside of the site but directly related to the site
6. Sexist insults
7. Blatant Sexual Innuendos
8. Ganging up on a user to yell him down because he was not of the same religion (see #1) 
9. Insults
10. Arguing
11. Personal attacks
12. Threats, generally via PM or e-mail (see #5) 
13. Owner/Moderator completely ignoring complaints of many in favor of a few


And I am pretty sure I am missing a few and believe me, it was not a site that you would expect any of this on. If it was one of a few MA sites I know of I would not be surprised, but it was not an MA site.

And it was this type of thing that made me less annoyed with the study here on MT and left me with a rather good impression of the moderators here on MT and the Gwad Emperor of MT and the work they do. The post that MJS just put in here would have never happened there&#8230; Thank you MJS

Nuff said&#8230;this thread is becoming a silly place&#8230;lets not go here


----------



## Blade96

Xue, I agree. The lovely and cute mods here do a great job.  I love how heated subjects can be discussed and mods help keep them nice without everyone breaking out into a hissy fit.


----------



## yorkshirelad

Tez3 said:


> That's uncalled for.


I thought I was being rather pleasant.....oh dear!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Blade96 said:


> Xue, I agree. The lovely and cute mods here do a great job.  I love how heated subjects can be discussed and mods help keep them nice without everyone breaking out into a hissy fit.


She said I was cute.


----------



## Blade96

you are. 

all the forums i post on have cute staff.


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> She said I was cute.


She obviously hasn't seen a picture of you!


----------



## Blade96




----------



## Ken Morgan

Careful Bob, she's a women.....she wants something outta you....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Like what? A kidney? Can't be money, I'm broke. Spent it all on the celebratory champagne for a female declaring me cute.


----------



## Blade96

Ken Morgan said:


> Careful Bob, she's a women.....she wants something outta you....



get yer mind out the gutter 



Bob Hubbard said:


> Like what? A kidney? Can't be money, I'm broke. Spent it all on the celebratory champagne for a female declaring me cute.



*drinks champagne* Glug, glug, glug. thanks. Ahhhh. that was good stuff


----------

